# Welcome!



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s Welcome to the "ViP-211 (411) Support Forum"!

This is the place for customers with a ViP-211 or 411 to ask questions and make feature requests relating to these new receivers. Note that this forum is specific to the ViP-211 (also called a "411") and questions and comments should focus on that receiver and support needs.

Posts about DishHD programming packages and general chatter about HD doesn't belong here ... you'll find those posts moved to the Dish Network™ High Definition Support and Discussion forum (or another appropriate forum).

Thanks for joining us here at DBSTalk!

James Long


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

James, on the ViP211 description, you mention that the 411 is "functionally equivalent" to the ViP211. I suppose that's true, unless Dish activates the Ethernet port on the ViP211.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If E* activates the ethernet port I'll note the functional difference. 

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

So, who's going to be "The 211 Guy?"


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BoisePaul said:


> So, who's going to be "The 211 Guy?"


I vote for James.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

When will it be available?i called dish csr,they said feb.1st..i see on some posts,some people have them already,what gives?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP211 is available ... in most cases people got them instead of an 811 when they ordered the soon to be gone current HD packages. Some may have been able to talk a CSR into a deal, others just got a ViP211 or 411 because that was what was in the warehouse when their receiver was shipped.

The ViP-211 (411) was actually released in mid-December as the replacement for the 811. So as 811s go out of stock 411s were provided and now ViP-211s. What you get may vary by where you are ... but the new DishHD customers MUST have a ViP-211 or 411 so if you can get a sign up for that package you shouldn't get a 811. 

The trade in offer on the Charlie Chat wasn't clear as to a start date for when people could ask for a trade in - but February 1st seems to be the consensus. That doesn't mean that many are not trying to get one NOW. 

JL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Verification: The trade in deals are to begin *February 1st*
I've got one coming from a dealer and I hope to help out as "the 211 guy".
(Although I may still trade in a receiver for a ViP-622 when they come out.)

JL


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> Verification: The trade in deals are to begin *February 1st*
> I've got one coming from a dealer and I hope to help out as "the 211 guy".
> (Although I may still trade in a receiver for a ViP-622 when they come out.)
> 
> JL


James will i be able to trade in my 811 i just got in mid december  for a 211? or do i have to wait 11 months


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We don't have all the details yet, but I don't see a reason why not.
BTW: All the ViP deals are leases.

JL


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks James Long. Your so helpful


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Don't get too mushy. This isn't Brokeback Forum.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I vote for James.


James stand by: the 222 will be out by mid February so we will then have three
models for you to keep up with: 211,411 and 222. Why have they done this??
Actually, I think I will wait on the dual tuner 222.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I installed my ViP-211 on Friday night (see other threads).
I'll let someone else be the ViP-222 guy when that happens (February would be cool).

I wouldn't mind also being the ViP-622 guy as well though ...


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Will there be a separate forum for the ViP-222? This is the receiver I want. I need dual tuner, but could care less about a DVR.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Will there be a separate forum for the ViP-222? This is the receiver I want. I need dual tuner, but could care less about a DVR.


Magic 8 Ball: All signs point to YES. 

There isn't a release date for the ViP-222 yet, so it might be a while.


----------



## Alan R. Pope (Jan 16, 2004)

after reading several posts it seems as though there are several problems with the vip211. i was wondering if it would be better to get the 411 instead. i havent seen any negative reports on the 411 yet. i would like to know what you folks think!! THANKS


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 411 is an early version of the ViP-211. Pretty much the same receiver except an unused port on the back of the 211. We may not be hearing a lot about them because there are not too many out there.


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I've had my 411 for two weeks and have had one lockup when I was surfing through the Sirius channels.

The system automatically rebooted and everything's been OK since.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Having had mine for oh, two hours now, I can report picture quality vastly improved over the 6000. Upconverted SD is so much nicer.

I suppose I should have a read of the manual but it's 106 pages long, so I'll refer to it when things happen. As reported in the other thread, mine is a 411.


----------

